# Low-Carb Mini Frittatas



## mudbug (Apr 19, 2005)

As much as Rachel Ray annoys me, this recipe of hers is pretty good:

Makes 12 mini frittatas

3 T melted butter
1/4 lb deli sliced swiss cheese, finely chopped
1/4 lb ham steak or Canadian bacon, finely chopped
splash of milk or half and half (_I used sour cream instead_)
3 T snipped chives 
salt and pepper to taste
a few drops of hot sauce
8 large eggs, well beaten

Preheat oven to 375,  Brush a 12-cup muffin tin liberally with butter.  Scatter cheese and ham evenly among the cups.  Add milk, chives, salt and pepper, and hot sauce to eggs.  Fill cups to just below the rim with egg mixture.

Bake until frittatas are golden and puffy, 10 to 12 minutes.  Remove with small spatula and serve.

_I'm making these tonight with shredded cheddar and deli roast beef for something different._


----------



## Alix (Apr 19, 2005)

Mudbug, this sounds yummy. Since I am not going to be here for dinner tonight, I am thinking if I leave hubby the muffin tin with the stuff all prepped to go he could do this for dinner tonight. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 19, 2005)

I think that would work out fine, Alix.  If you wanted to, you could probably go ahead and make them earlier and then just have hubby heat them up.  They DO tend to "de-puff" a little after sitting for awhile, though.


----------



## Alix (Apr 19, 2005)

Knowing how he is in the kitchen, that might be the best option! The easier the better! Thanks again!


----------

